# Unique Question about Security Clearance



## JAW2013 (May 22, 2013)

Ladies and Gentleman,

I have a question about obtaining a security clearance that I have not seen addressed on this forum or anywhere else.  If it has been answered before and I missed it, you have my apologies.  

I will try to keep this short and sweet. I worked for a law firm for four years.  Late 2011 I decided to leave and start my own practice.  Before I left, I placed on to a thumb drive any documents on the central system that I personally authored.  Some of the documents were public information which had been filed in court, but others were analysis of legal issues, which we called "work product" and would be subject to attorney-client privilege.  Without thinking about the fact that I was removing work product that was not open to the public, I placed the information on that thumb drive with the intention of taking it when I left.  I wanted to have examples of work I had done in the past to guide me on future projects.  I did not add anything to the thumb drive that I had not personally authored.

In any event, the day after I placed the documents on the thumb drive, the managing partner came to my office and asked me about it.  Not realizing the mistake I had made until he came to my office, I immediately said, "hey, yeah I put those docs on a thumb drive because I authored them, and wanted to be able to reference my work later."  I apologized for my mistake, and handed him the thumb drive. He accepted, and nothing came of it.  To be clear, I was not trying to "get away with" the documents without anyone knowing.  Everyone in our office knew that our computers were monitored by the tech staff.  Unfortunately for me, it did not strike me as being an issue until it was brought to my attention the next day.  Stupid.  I know.

I'm sure my question is now obvious.  While I know this is something that will likely raise a red flag (b/c it was boneheaded and careless to not realize what I was doing), I am not sure if it would preclude me from obtaining the needed clearance.  Can anyone shed some light on that?

Thank you all in advance for considering my question.

P.S. I am absolutely going to share this with the security folks investigating me for my TS.


----------



## AKkeith (May 22, 2013)

I highly doubt it will hold you back from a secret clearance.


----------



## DA SWO (May 22, 2013)

Did they file an ethics complaint?

If not, I wouldn't bring it up.


----------



## JAW2013 (May 22, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Did they file an ethics complaint?
> 
> If not, I wouldn't bring it up.


 
Thanks AKKeith and SOWT.  There was not any sort of ethics complaint filed with the Bar. But I know distorted versions of what happened traveled, and I didn't want it to be something that came up without me having addressed it.

Thanks again.


----------



## RackMaster (May 22, 2013)

Just be completely honest about anything that's brought up.  Any skirting of the truth or non discloser will do more damage.


----------



## JAW2013 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, RackMaster.  Will do.


----------



## Brill (May 22, 2013)

Were you ever CONVICTED?  

Seriously, it's nothing to worry about.  Heck, it's not like you're a Fox news reporter so the DOJ won't care what you do!


----------



## JAW2013 (May 24, 2013)

lindy said:


> Were you ever CONVICTED?
> 
> Seriously, it's nothing to worry about. Heck, it's not like you're a Fox news reporter so the DOJ won't care what you do!


 
Thanks for the perspective, Lindy.  I investigated myself, so I'm good to go.

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/05...51590720686740":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------

